# lift kits



## rowdy rufo (Oct 1, 2012)

can someone tell me what is a good lift kit that is inexpensive for a 2005 800 sportsman efi


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Highlifter makes a 2in bracket lift...wich is decent...$160.


----------



## rowdy rufo (Oct 1, 2012)

Any experience with Super Atv or Atv Engineering


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I have personally never had either but super atv is a supporting vender on here so I'm sure they will speak up on this topic also we had a thread on here about the small lifts you may try searching for it or ask polaris425 real nicely he may find it for you. All in all though the small lifts are pretty much the same just bracket lifts or spacers and the only difference is how it fits correct me if I'm wrong but they should really all hold up close to the same so I would say pick a brand you like and go with it.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

does anyone know the difference between the brackets and the spacer style lifts for the popos ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The spacer style lifts are for older Po's with strut front suspensions. The brackets are for the newer A-Arm front ends. 

Putting a spacer (while popular with some) under the spring on an a-arm suspension is basically a waste of time and money in my opinion. You might get a LITTLE lift out of it at first but basically you are just going to make your quad ride like an old log truck on bricks, and eventually cause premature spring wear and sag. Again, just my 2 cents there.


----------



## rowdy rufo (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> The spacer style lifts are for older Po's with strut front suspensions. The brackets are for the newer A-Arm front ends.
> 
> Putting a spacer (while popular with some) under the spring on an a-arm suspension is basically a waste of time and money in my opinion. You might get a LITTLE lift out of it at first but basically you are just going to make your quad ride like an old log truck on bricks, and eventually cause premature spring wear and sag. Again, just my 2 cents there.



Exactly. To use springs on the old style struts, you'll need strut plugs as well to get any true lift. I've seen guys with 3 inch spring spacers claiming to have 3 inches of lift... when all they have is a rough ride.


I prefer Rubber Down Customs lifts myself.


----------

